
The Messinian Salinity Crisis - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messinian_salinity_crisis
======
gadders
As the linked Wiki page says about mentions in Popular Culture:

Julian May's 1980s science fiction books The Many Colored Land and The Golden
Torc are set in Europe just before and during the rupture at Gibraltar. The
rupture and the rapid filling of the Mediterranean form a Wagnerian climax to
The Golden Torc, in which aliens and time-traveling humans are caught up in
the cataclysm.

Highly recommended read.

~~~
teh_klev
I have a box set of all the books in the series that's followed me around
unread since ~1985. I don't remember why I have them, but all this time I
thought they were some hard fantasy yarn based in some non-earth universe. By
the mid 80's I'd kinda had my fill of fantasy after finishing the Thomas
Covenant tomes, and couldn't care less if I'd never again bump into another
hobbit, giant, orc, dragon, wizard or demented evil soul who's burning desire
is to lay waste to the earth.

I had no idea The Saga of the Exiles was about a bunch of time travellers and
aliens set in the Pliocene era. I am definitely going to give this a shot now.

~~~
minnowguy
Definitely worth a read. I misplaced my copies during a move many years ago
but recently got them all as e-books. Unfortunately, they weren't quite as
good as I remembered.

------
andrewaylett
See also [https://xkcd.com/1190/](https://xkcd.com/1190/)

